# KP Friends Meet



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

This is a small world!
I had the pleasure, with my husband, of entertaining fellow Knitting Paradise member Knitting4Friends and her husband last night. Realizing we lived mere miles apart, we got together at my lakefront cabin for a fish fry supper, conversation, and of course knitting. 
Everyone had a good time and it surely will be repeated in the future. xo


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

What a lovely thing to do.....and hope you have many more years knitting together.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

awwwwwwww....how nice is that??????


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

How Nice......... KP is GREAT...... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is wonderful!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Wonderful..... and you both look so happy. It makes one feel good.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Sarah Chana said:


> Wonderful..... and you both look so happy. It makes one feel good.


Good food, good company, good conversation, and not to forget the knitting needles.. who would not be happy..! xo


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

That's wonderful!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

What a great picture! Sounds like a perfect evening!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

That is so fun!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

what a wonderful thing for both of you!


----------



## Gloria J (Mar 16, 2012)

I think that's awesome!!


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

Wonderful!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Terrific!!!! That's a wonderful idea!


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you tat'sgran for your wonderful hospitality!! We walked into hugs, a beautifully set table, great food and a wonderful view of the lake! I learned how to do short rows and some computer techy things. Looking forward to our next visit!
Thanks to all you kp friend for all your comments re tat'sgran's post.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Great.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

KP friends everywhere, Unite!


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

That is wonderful!!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yet so close and so far. See what KP does!


----------



## Marie porter (Aug 12, 2014)

Wonderful I counted 12 replies and from round the globe. I'm English.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that must have been very special to all


----------

